# He's home! Lots of pictures



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

I picked Apollo up early Saturday morning and moved him into my new barn. He is turned out in his paddock from sunup to sundown (stalled at night only, unless weather is unbearable), and once he settles in he gets to join the geldings in their pasture. He's been in a trailer once in his life, and he loaded like a dream. Once he saw the hay in the trailer he hoped right in! He was very quiet the whole way and was happy to munch on his hay. When we got there, we unloaded him and turned him out into the outdoor arena, which is where he will be turned out until he's ready to join the other geldings. He looked around and took off trotting around the edge of the arena and made friends with the neighboring grey mare right away. 

He has the prettiest trot. Sorry for the bad quality...its from my iPhone.





Today I went out and he greeted me at the gate and was happy to see me. I hooked him up on cross ties again and he danced a little more than last night, and was a little more antsy...maybe because we were at the front of the barn infront of the open door? Last night we were on the last set of cross ties outside of his stall and he did pretty good considering it was his first time! A tractor also drove past a couple times and even right past his side and he didn't even look at it...he's not spooky at all, I love it! I also brought him into the arena and worked with him a bit and he caught on to lunging so quickly. We started with him walking in a small circle around me, and would stop and switch directions and go the other way. After doing this a couple times we made the circle a little bigger, and he was offering to trot so I let him! Only about 15 minutes of work, but it was good for the first time and I wanted to end on a good note. I took off his lead and we walked around a bit to cool down since he was breathing pretty hard. He followed me around everywhere. I kind of expected him to go wonder off like he did the day before but he's already starting to bond with me!

He is pretty underweight, and has lost a lot of weight in the two weeks since I had visited him (probably from the cold...he's using a lot more energy to stay warm). He was living with 3 other horses and was the low man on the totem pole, so he got what was left over while the others pigged out. He's still a handsome guy and will be good as new in no time 

I also LOVE my new barn and the people I've met there so far. Im so glad I decided to leave my old barn. They would have criticized us from the start since he's skinny, green, and is a bit toed out. The vet said he's perfectly healthy and his toed out feet aren't severe and will not affect him at all! 

On our way home, munching on his hay

Untitled by adayinmylife9, on Flickr

Just unloaded from the trailer, all the other horses were calling to him so he was all alert.

Untitled by adayinmylife9, on Flickr

Prancing around, showing off to the neighboring mare

Untitled by adayinmylife9, on Flickr

The rest of these are from this morning

Untitled by adayinmylife9, on Flickr


Untitled by adayinmylife9, on Flickr


Untitled by adayinmylife9, on Flickr


Untitled by adayinmylife9, on Flickr

He's a skinny mess right now, this will eventually be a before picture once he fattens up!

He's so underweight by adayinmylife9, on Flickr


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

It's been over 30yrs since I rode a horse but that doesn't stop me from looking! He's gonna be a looker once he gets the care and attention you'll give him.....kinda like owning a giant Dog....He just can't crawl into your lap!Hahaha!!!




resent::santaclaus:resent:
From
Laurel & Molly


----------



## RileysMommy (Jul 18, 2011)

Oh man! He's very handsome and I'm jealous! I want a horse and have since I was a little girl!!!


----------



## Ryker-&-Canyon (Dec 12, 2012)

He is gorgeous! He is going to be amazing in no time. Congratulations!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*Michelle*: You are Apollo's "Christmas miracle," just beautiful to see! :santaclaus:Congratulations and all the luck in the world with him.:clover:


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Thank you everyone! I'm head over heels...absolutely love him. He was testing a me a bit today with lunging, he tries to decide when he stops and gets to come in, but I didn't allow it and clucked him on and put the whip up a little higher and he let out a buck and rear and then kept trotting on. I didn't let him get away with it which he wasn't happy about, and I had him trot another circle or two and then let him come in and he got a pat. He only tried it twice, once each direction, and it was towards the end of our 10 minute exercise so I think he was tired and just wanted to be snuggled lol he sat in pasture for 11 years and isn't used to having to work. After a couple minutes of trotting he is already puffing, so we are starting out with 10 minutes of trotting and then walk a couple laps around the arena and then have some snuggle and treat time and then he is done for the day


----------



## cindyreef (Sep 28, 2012)

He has such an adorable face. Sounds like he has a perfect home. Congrats!


----------

